# steep rump - Nigerian Dwarf



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

can anyone post an example pic of a steep rump? and then a picture of an ideal rump?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Pretty Level Rumps...it's hard to find a perfect one:*










































*A More Steep Rump:*








































*This last one is one of my own does...I can't believe how bad her rump looks in this photo...she looks SO much better in person! :doh: *

*And here is a nigerian dwarf conformation page (you can see how the rump should look)... http://www.kidnacres.com/id16.html
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


>


I think that these two animals pictured have pretty near ideal rumps(esp the buck) you don't want a rump that is perfectly level, you still want a bit of an angle to it because you can have kidding and post kidding 'drainage' problems with a perfectly level rump. Their rumps are supposed to have a bit of an angle to them.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

> Their rumps are supposed to have a bit of an angle to them.


Yes . . . this is where I was getting confused. The distinction between good angularity and steepness. But the pictures are helping me. Thanks for taking the time to post them and explain


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...it's hard to find one that is just right. I definately agree with you Sarah...those are probably the nicest of the ones I posted...at least looking at the pictures of them.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I think the goats are actually judged in motion on the their rumps though aren't they? Should it be noted that the angle changes when the animal is actually walking?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Those are good pics -- the angle of the rump can look different when they start walking. Sometimes, the goats are "shy" and stand all hunched up, which doesn't give you an accurate picture of them


----------

